# Yanmar 135 crawls with clutch pedal pressed in



## Bigdon (Aug 27, 2017)

My Yanmar 135 sat outside for a year sometimes covered. When I started it up it wouldnt go into any of the high side gears or pto. It would go into low pto, 1st and reverse gears but even with the clutch depressed it will crawl very slowely. When I let the clutch out no change.
I drained the trans hydro fluid with little water draining out. Filled it with diesel to clean out pump and case. Refilled it with fluid and bingo, no change.
Found a small nut on bottom of gear shift case, removed it and water drained out, but still no change, still wont do anything except crawl very slowely. Anybody got any ideas?


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

I doubt your transmission has anything to do with your problem. However, I would imagine you need to remove and clean the suction strainer. Just basing this on the water you had in there. #15 is your strainer. 

Your clutch may be stuck. http://www.hoyetractor.com/clutchstuck.htm


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Bigdon, welcome to the tractor forum.

Sounds like your clutch is gone.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

I was thinking about possibly bound release bearing on the shaft, he said it was creeping with the clutch "released"


----------



## Bigdon (Aug 27, 2017)

winston said:


> I doubt your transmission has anything to do with your problem. However, I would imagine you need to remove and clean the suction strainer. Just basing this on the water you had in there. #15 is your strainer.
> 
> Your clutch may be stuck. http://www.hoyetractor.com/clutchstuck.htm


Ive already cleaned the strainer and flushed it out with diesel fuel. 
It sat up for a year with no use but it ran fine with no problems before.
The clutch feels fine with plenty of spring and pressure when pressed and released.
What is that switch located on the drivers side of the tractor that when you press the clutch it engages the button on the bottom of it?


----------



## David_Wayne (Aug 5, 2017)

Can you switch into High and Low without any problems? Any odd noises when you do that? Since it sat for so long, was it sitting in gear?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The 135 is a manual transmission, so it sounds as if the clutch disc is stick to either the pressure plate or the flywheel. Generally a straightforward fix.

Put it in two wheel drive, and jack up the rear wheels so they clear the ground and block them so the tractor cannot come off the blocks. Start the tractor and put it in high gear, make sure the front wheels are not trying to pull it off the blocks.

Once the tractor is stable and supported rev up the engine to the redline while in high gear, then press the clutch and jamb the rear wheel brakes on as hard as you can. It may take a time or two, but it will break the clutch disc loose.

Keep a hand on the key so you can shut it off if it comes off the blocks and attempts to drive forward or lift the front wheels. 

Once it is loose and working again, and the tractor is back on the ground, start it up and put it in high and slip the clutch just slightly for a few seconds. 

When the tractor is going to be parked for an extended period, block the clutch pedal down to prevent it from freezing the disc again.

The switch to which you refer should be the starter safety switch, so if the tractor is in gear the clutch has to be depressed to start or engage the PTO.

Sometimes the clutch can be released by towing it with a larger tractor or a reasonably heavy vehicle. Again, put it in high gear and hold down the clutch with the engine shut off and the key removed. Give it a jerking tow for a few feet and it may release the stuck disc.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Mr. Wells answered your questions. I would say even thought your pedal feels normal does not necessarily indicate the clutch is not stuck.


----------



## Bigdon (Aug 27, 2017)

Tried all that with no luck. Even tried cranking it in third gear high side and running it around the block jamming the clutch and slamming on the brakes. Nothing, its deffinately got a frozen clutch. Even tried tapping on the bell housing , nothing! You got any other ideas? All would be helpful!


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Did you try the ideas I attached in post #2? Also cranking it up against an immovable object such as a tree.


----------



## Bigdon (Aug 27, 2017)

No sir, didnt see that post. Explaine it again please.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Click on this. http://www.hoyetractor.com/clutchstuck.htm
If your clutch is actually stuck your pto will continue to spin when tractor is in neutral and pto engaged with clutch pushed down. If the clutch is not stuck the pto will stop turning when you push the clutch in.

Pushing against a tree is self explanatory.

If none of this works you are going to have to split the tractor and see what is going on.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Once you get the clutch unstuck, never but never cover the tractor with a plastic tarp when storing for the off season. The tarp acts as a greenhouse and traps evaporative moisture which causes all sorts of problems with rust and corrosion.


----------

